# أغرب معلومات عن ليلة الدخله!!!



## kingmena (17 أبريل 2009)

*جبت لكم اليوم شوية معلومات غريبه ومضحكه عن ليلة الدخلهارجو ان تعجبكم

في الصومال 

يأتي الزوج المحارب ثم يقوم بضرب عروسه أثناء الاحتفال .. لكي يجعلها تـُـسلِم له منذ البدء .. و تخضع له وتنفذ كل مطالبه .. و لكي تعترف بأنه السيد المطاع في البيت ( كذا الرجال والا فلا )


و في جزيرة غرينلاند 

يكون إحتفال العرس أشبه بأسلوب إنسان الكهف الأول .. إذ أن العريس يذهب إلى بيت عروسه ويجرها من شعر رأسها إلى أن يوصلها لمكان العرس (على هالكلام بتوصل قرعه للبيت )


و في جزر كوك 

تذهب العروسة إلى زوجها على بساط من الآدميين 
فحسب تقاليد تلك الجزر .. فإن شباب هذه الجزيرة يقومون بالإستلقاء على الأرض ووجوههم إلى أسفل .. لكي تدوس العروس عليهم أثناء سيرها على ظهورهم .. حتى تصل إلى المكان الذي يجلس فيه زوجها ( الله يعينهم لو كانت من الوزن الثقيل ) . 


و في بورما 

يتم إلقاء العروسة أرضا وذلك أثناء الإحتفال .. ثم يأتي رجل عجوز ويقوم بثقب أُذنيها .. فتتألم وتتوجع وتطلق الصرخات المدوّية .. ولكن ليس هناك من يسمع .. لأن الفرقة الموسيقية تبدأ بالعزف بأصوات صاخبة مع بداء العروسة في الصراخ .. و ذلك لكي لا يسمع أحد صرخات العروس ( والله مدري ليلة دخله ولا انتقام ) . 


و في جزيرة جاوه 

تصبغ العروس أسنانها باللون الأسود .. وتغسل أقدام زوجها أثناء حفل الزواج .. وهذا يـُـعتبر دليل منها على استعدادها لخدمة زوجها طيلة حياتها (ما انصحكم تتزوجوا بهالطريقه )


و في قبيلة نيجريتوفي المحيط الهادئ 

يذهب الخطيبان إلى عمدة القرية .. فيمسك العمدة برأسي الزوجان ويضربهما ببعض .. وبهذا يتم الزواج ( زواج هو ولا ضرابه ) 


على العموم في النهايه اخواني واخواتي ما انصحكم باي طريقه منهم​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
على كده محدش يتجوز احسن
ميرررررررسى يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (17 أبريل 2009)

وليه الجواز يامينا كده احسن ههههههههههههه


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالها حياة العزوبية يا عم
هههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااااا يا مينا ​


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*عادات غريبة كلها *
*شكرا ليك*
**​


----------



## doooody (18 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل _​


----------



## lion_heart (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات

 العزوبية لا بعدها و لا قبلها​


----------



## ponponayah (19 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولية نتجوز اصلا ملها  الحياة كدا مهى حلوة اوى اهى
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مينا على المعلومات الجامدة


----------



## muheb (20 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه عادات غربة جدا شكرا هالتقرير المبسط


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يامون للموضوع 

بس حلوة حكاية الصومال دى 

قال يضربها قااااااال طيب لو جدع ييجى مصر كده 

هههههههههه

تسلم يا مون باشا ​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا كنج


----------



## متيكو (1 مايو 2009)

فعلا معلومات ريبة جدا الله يعينهم والله هههههههههه شكرا عالموضوع الجميل احنا ماحنتزوج لكن


----------

